# burned resistor question memphis pr1000.1 d



## JonBoy81 (May 18, 2013)

Hi all, I purchased a used Memphis pr1000.1d amp, when I hooked it up, I noticed an issue with the RCA plug, as the signal would not stay constant. Long story short, I added solder to the RCA leads and all was better.

While open, I noticed 2 things, 2 of the resistors coming after the RCA plug have burned. Also, there is a separate smaller board with a repair. 

The amp works, and is running 2 eclipse 88100dvc subs bridged @ .75 ohm without issue. I don't feel that I am getting full output, as the gain is being maxed out (signal from JVC kd-x50bt). I will try to post pics.

Hopefully this is posted in the right section.


----------

